# AHHH Along came a spider!!!!!



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

AHHHH Along came a spider and started eating my bees. Check it out. I have no idea what kind it is but it is really cool and dead. It is a large spider, I found it under the top cover. If any one has any ideas on the kind of spider let me know.
John


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

brown recluse spider
You ought to be glad it is dead as these can be a very vicious bite if not treated right away and their bite feels just like a mosquito bite which makes it even harder to know a spider bit you. 
They like to live in dark places so be careful when taking your lids off especially in the evening.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

*Not a Brown Recluse*

No way is that a brown recluse. The den set up, location, spider size, color, and hair on the legs is wrong. I've got those in my back yard and they are harmless (unless you're a bug). I played with them as a kid and used them for blue gill bait when I couldn't catch any grasshoppers. I don't know that they are called but they are not dangerous to humans.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*I agree*

It's not a recluse. I have seen browns and even a few widows lately in some of my equipment. I was taken aback to see a huge brown on the outside of a hive just yesterday. 

Most of the spiders I have been seeing lately have been in stored supers or brood boxes that I had pulled out for use. Everyone should be wearing gloves and watching out for them now in the hot weather, and BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's an orb-weaver spider. It hides and sleeps during the day, and makes a beautiful large orb web at dusk. They usually remove the web by dawn and sleep again, unless they caught a big dinner that they are still working on.  Please let them do their thing in nature. They won't hurt us...we're way to big for them!


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, orb weaver, not brown recluse...

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2061.html

My kids love playing with the Golden Orb weaver (black and yellow argiope) that they find around our area. It freaks everybody out when they're holding these "giant" (for us) spiders the size of their palm.

But if it is the spider or the bees...the spider gots to go....let her go in the weeds and she won't be back.

Rick


----------

